# Latest alternating wall pour



## Zing (Jun 30, 2021)

I cut my soap.  I won't show the top -- sorry @amd and your whole dimensionality thing -- because of misbehaving essential oil, but the main part looks okay.  I can't take decent photos in my basement.  The color is pink with a "mica" line of activated charcoal.  Scented with lavender and litsea cubeba.  Mrs. Zing loves lavender and I can tolerate it in this blend.


----------



## KimW (Jun 30, 2021)

One of these days my AWP is going to grow up to be as good as Mr. Zing's AWP!!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 1, 2021)

Are these the same soaps from your other post? With bergamot EO? They are lovely.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 1, 2021)

These are awesome!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 1, 2021)

Very nice Mr Zing!  When this covid malarkey is all over, could you please bring Mrs Zing on a  little trip to NZ and come and show me how to do this?
Thank you


----------



## AliOop (Jul 1, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Very nice Mr Zing!  When this covid malarkey is all over, could you please bring Mrs Zing on a  little trip to NZ and come and show me how to do this?
> Thank you


As long as they come by way of Idaho, that should work out just fine.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jul 1, 2021)

Oooooooorrrrrrrrrrrr…how about we ALL go to NZ to visit @KiwiMoose and @Zing teaches us how to make this soap?


----------



## AliOop (Jul 1, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Oooooooorrrrrrrrrrrr…how about we ALL go to NZ to visit @KiwiMoose and @Zing teaches us how to make this soap?


I’m in!


----------



## Zing (Jul 1, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Are these the same soaps from your other post? With bergamot EO? They are lovely.


Yes.  One post shows the nice part.  One post shows the ugly top.


----------



## Zing (Jul 1, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Very nice Mr Zing!  When this covid malarkey is all over, could you please bring Mrs Zing on a  little trip to NZ and come and show me how to do this?
> Thank you


Um, is there a typo in your post?  Did you mean _you_ show _me _all your fancy tricks?


----------



## AliOop (Jul 1, 2021)

Zing said:


> Um, is there a typo in your post?  Did you mean _you_ show _me _all your fancy tricks?


I say we all go, and Kiwi and Zing do a two-part workshop!


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Jul 1, 2021)

Please excuse my ignorance and maybe I am missing something but what is an alternating wall pour? The picture looks like one color with black mica lines. Is there some effect I am not seeing. Not being rude but just trying to figure out what I am supposed to be looking at.


----------



## KimW (Jul 1, 2021)

Alternating wall pour is when you pour batter down two sides of the mold and alternate the sides.  Usually done on the long side of the mold.  Warning - I've never been able to get an AWP as stunning and @Zing 's!!

ETA:  Tried to find you a video link but none on cursory search.  Perhaps there's an old challenge of AWP you could search for?  It's a fun technique.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 1, 2021)

Zing said:


> Yes.  One post shows the nice part.  One post shows the ugly top.


I'm confused then. This post says you used litsea and lavender, the other bergamot. Would it possibly have made a difference if you were using new bottles of litsea and/or lavender, and it wasn't the bergamot that decided to be naughty?


----------



## SPowers (Jul 1, 2021)

I hadn't heard of  that technique either!  How on earth do you do that and create that kind of pencil line?  My brain is hurting thinking about it!  
The soap is gorgeous btw and I'm up for the workshops!!  When do we leave?


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Jul 1, 2021)

KimW said:


> Alternating wall pour is when you pour batter down two sides of the mold and alternate the sides.  Usually done on the long side of the mold.  Warning - I've never been able to get an AWP as stunning and @Zing 's!!
> 
> ETA:  Tried to find you a video link but none on cursory search.  Perhaps there's an old challenge of AWP you could search for?  It's a fun technique.


Obviously the mica lines are incredible but I am still not understanding where there is anything that is "alternating". All i see in the picture is a one color soap with mica lines. I have been known to be a little dopey sometimes so I must be missing something.


----------



## amd (Jul 1, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> but I am still not understanding where there is anything that is "alternating".






See how the sections create triangles in between the mica lines? That's created by pouring along the wall, so the soap in that section is bigger on the wall side and thinner towards the center. Pour left side, dust mica, pour right side, dust mica, repeat as needed.


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Jul 1, 2021)

amd said:


> View attachment 59075
> 
> See how the sections create triangles in between the mica lines? That's created by pouring along the wall, so the soap in that section is bigger on the wall side and thinner towards the center. Pour left side, dust mica, pour right side, dust mica, repeat as needed.


Eureka!! Now I understand completely. Thanks for the explanation @amd and I apologize to @Zing for making it seem like I was not impressed. That must take an incredible amount of patience to achieve that design.


----------



## Zing (Jul 1, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I'm confused then. This post says you used litsea and lavender, the other bergamot. Would it possibly have made a difference if you were using new bottles of litsea and/or lavender, and it wasn't the bergamot that decided to be naughty?


Your confused?! I'm confused!!  Good catch, Dibbles.  You are right, the pink/black is litsea and lavender!  I soaped again with bergamot and the same thing happened.  Lets blame the essential oil and not the soaper, okay?


----------



## Zing (Jul 1, 2021)

@SoapDaddy70, you're darn tootin' right you better be impressed!!  And great explanation, @amd!  I got the inspiration here, Flax Milk Layered Soap Project | BrambleBerry .
You can search my threads in the Photo Gallery for more of my awp's.  Don't tell anyone, but it is SUPER easy but with impressive and elegant results.  I divide my total batch weight into five, put my loaf on the scale, slip a tablespoon under the loaf to tip it, and pour down the wall with one layer.  Sprinkle.  Turn the loaf around.  Rinse and repeat.  Mrs. Zing helps by watching the scale because I can't pour and watch the scale at the same time.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 1, 2021)

Zing said:


> Your confused?! I'm confused!!  Good catch, Dibbles.  You are right, the pink/black is litsea and lavender!  I soaped again with bergamot and the same thing happened.  Lets blame the essential oil and not the soaper, okay?


It's not the soaper. But since the same thing happened with different EOs, I don't think I'd blame them either just yet. It's been awfully humid and quite warm here. I know you force gel and cover your molds with plastic wrap. Are you noticing any kind of moisture building up on the wrap? Summer soaping can be a little different that winter. Your batter may just be heating up a bit more than normal while gelling, and with the added humidity collecting some moisture, or causing EO to seep a little. I've had funky things happen once in awhile due to ambient heat and humidity.


----------



## SPowers (Jul 1, 2021)

Zing said:


> @SoapDaddy70, you're darn tootin' right you better be impressed!!  And great explanation, @amd!  I got the inspiration here, Flax Milk Layered Soap Project | BrambleBerry .
> You can search my threads in the Photo Gallery for more of my awp's.  Don't tell anyone, but it is SUPER easy but with impressive and elegant results.  I divide my total batch weight into five, put my loaf on the scale, slip a tablespoon under the loaf to tip it, and pour down the wall with one layer.  Sprinkle.  Turn the loaf around.  Rinse and repeat.  Mrs. Zing helps by watching the scale because I can't pour and watch the scale at the same time.



How thick is the trace?


----------



## Zing (Jul 1, 2021)

Stir to thin trace.  It thickens quite a bit by the end.  I usually have to call on Mrs. Zing's cake frosting skills to finish cuz I can't frost a cake to save my life.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jul 1, 2021)

Zing said:


> Your confused?! I'm confused!!  Good catch, Dibbles.  You are right, the pink/black is litsea and lavender!  I soaped again with bergamot and the same thing happened.  Lets blame the essential oil and not the soaper, okay?


Are you sure it's not the place/country where you're soaping? You should better retry under, umm, southern skies, with some competent audience watching!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm laughing at the darn tooting' comment.  You're so funny Mr Zing.


----------



## Zing (Jul 1, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm laughing at the darn tooting' comment.  You're so funny Mr Zing.


So @KimW said she would steal my #SoapingIsCoping, so I decided in turn to steal her "darn tootin'"!


----------



## AliOop (Jul 1, 2021)

Y'all know that "tootin'" has an interesting meaning... as in that old grade school song:

_Beans, beans, the musical fruit. 
The more you eat, the more you toot. 
The more you toot, the better you feel. 
So eat some beans at every meal!_


----------



## KimW (Jul 1, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Y'all know that "tootin'" has an interesting meaning... as in that old grade school song:
> 
> _Beans, beans, the musical fruit.
> The more you eat, the more you toot.
> ...


darn tootin'


----------



## Tara_H (Jul 2, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Y'all know that "tootin'" has an interesting meaning... as in that old grade school song:
> 
> _Beans, beans, the musical fruit.
> The more you eat, the more you toot.
> ...


Lol, interesting, the version I learned as a kid starts "beans, beans are good for your heart"... You can figure out the rhyme from there


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jul 2, 2021)

Not sure if this is what @Zing intended to drift the conversation towards … But anyway. Along reading through this, I'm gobbling up some innovative breakfast-lunch hybrid that largely consists of darn tootin' hummus. Usually I don't mind being aware that it's not only a feast for me myself, but also for my gut flora – but to celebrate the occasion, I do it this time .


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## K.C. (Jul 4, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


>



Its unfortunate, or maybe fortunate, most Americans haven't discovered the secret deliciousness that is beans on toast. Its the best comfort food any time of the day! 
Kathleen


----------



## earlene (Jul 5, 2021)

@Zing, it's great how you saw a photo of *soap* and figured out how to re-create the look by pulling from available soaping techniques and running with it. ( What you are calling an alternating wall pour (which is a fine name, BTW) is a technique similar to one called by at least 4 other names that I know of. Now there are 5!  I think one difference is you may only pour the soap along the wall of the tilted mold, while that same look can be achieved without actually pouring along the wall of the mold, but of course tilted the mold is required. Below are some examples of soap makers who have achieved the same look using similar techniques called by different names.

That is often called a Slanted Layer pour, and I have also seen it called a tilted layer pour and also a diagonal layer pour and also angled layers.  It can be done with or without mica lines.  It can also be achieved with or without pouring along the wall, as shown in the video below.

Here is a video on the technique:


Here the maker calls it angled layers and you can see the result is the same:


This one is called slanted mica lines, although you will notice, the maker did not alternate the wall pour with every pour, only some of them:


----------



## earlene (Jul 5, 2021)

K.C. said:


> Its unfortunate, or maybe fortunate, most Americans haven't discovered the secret deliciousness that is beans on toast. Its the best comfort food any time of the day!
> Kathleen



We do eat beans on tortillas, though not baked beans and usually not white beans.  Although my husband thinks beans on toast sounds really odd (we watch a British TV series in which beans on toast is mentioned at least 3 times every few episodes), he would not hesitate to eat a burrito (plain or fancy.)  We do eat baked beans, but usually as a side and usually not the style of baked bean (recipe-wise) that the Brits put on toast.  We do in fact eat all sorts of beans in the US, just not commonly on toast.

Some even use canned beans in their diets or in their cooking.  I don't.  I use dry beans and cook them myself.  I have made a baked bean recipe similar to the canned Heinz variety of baked bean (vegetarian style) but have not considered putting it on toast.

Here's an article about how some folks in the US react to beans on toast:








						Americans have just discovered beans on toast and they're really, really not impressed
					

America often takes credit for "discovering" many things, sometimes long after everyone else has known about or even been enjoying it for centuries.Like Love Island. Or the lands occupied by Native Americans. Or oil in the Middle East.Occasionally however, the discovery of a new concept is...




					www.indy100.com
				




Now back to @Zing's topic of that gorgeous soap.....


----------



## Zing (Jul 5, 2021)

Ha ha, @earlene, I wish I was that smart to look at a photo and figure it out!  I actually got pretty detailed instructions from Ms. Bramble Berry, Flax Milk Layered Soap Project | BrambleBerry.  And thanks a lot for sending me down a YouTube rabbit hole!  I'll be down here for awhile and today I've got places to go and people to meet!!!  Erg!!

This whole beans on toast thing is so bizarre!  And @KiwiMoose's video even moreso!!  I could not believe what I was watching -- that beans on toast was _the main plot device_, and complete with Pixar level sentimentality!  It took me several minutes for my U.S.-centric self to realize that it had to be a different country.

Now what are not bizarre meals are some of my childhood favorites -- like creamed corn on toast, and chipped beef 'n' gravy on toast!  I still make it sometimes.


----------



## SPowers (Jul 5, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Y'all know that "tootin'" has an interesting meaning... as in that old grade school song:
> 
> _Beans, beans, the musical fruit.
> The more you eat, the more you toot.
> ...



My husband still sings that song!  And would love it if I would follow the suggestion it gives!


----------



## SPowers (Jul 5, 2021)

When I first started soaping, I had some melt & pour left over from before so thought I'd experiment with colour and pencil line and it seems it's sort of an 'alternating wall' pour!  Who knew?  I haven't tried the technique with cold process soap.


----------



## amd (Jul 7, 2021)

earlene said:


> Here's an article about how some folks in the US react to beans on toast:


I personally love beans on toast, it's been a favorite of mine since I was a kid. I didn't even know it was an English thing until I was well into my 30's and worked with a British engineer. He was shocked that I knew and liked it, I was shocked to discover that there was a whole island of people eating beans and toast. I think in a past life I may have been European as I have some mannerisms that are not American - most commonly commented on is eating with fork in left hand and knife in right. My mother says I picked it up very young when my great grandmother (from Germany) was still alive and she could never break me of the habit.

Sorry for OT, Zing, but I also have to ask if you have ever had SOS (sh1t on a shingle) it was some kind of meat gravy thing that my dad's family ate all the time, and I remember my parents fighting because mom refused to make it for him, so dad would leave and go to his mom's house for dinner.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 7, 2021)

amd said:


> I personally love beans on toast, it's been a favorite of mine since I was a kid. I didn't even know it was an English thing until I was well into my 30's and worked with a British engineer. He was shocked that I knew and liked it, I was shocked to discover that there was a whole island of people eating beans and toast. I think in a past life I may have been European as I have some mannerisms that are not American - most commonly commented on is eating with fork in left hand and knife in right. My mother says I picked it up very young when my great grandmother (from Germany) was still alive and she could never break me of the habit.
> 
> Sorry for OT, Zing, but I also have to ask if you have ever had SOS (sh1t on a shingle) it was some kind of meat gravy thing that my dad's family ate all the time, and I remember my parents fighting because mom refused to make it for him, so dad would leave and go to his mom's house for dinner.


SOS doesn't sound very appetising AMD!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jul 7, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


>



I watched that whole (sweet-hearted) video, waiting the whole time for someone to pass gas.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 7, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Y'all know that "tootin'" has an interesting meaning... as in that old grade school song:
> 
> _Beans, beans, the musical fruit.
> The more you eat, the more you toot.
> ...



This was a favorite camp song after our frank and bean cookouts 



amd said:


> Sorry for OT, Zing, but I also have to ask if you have ever had SOS (sh1t on a shingle) it was some kind of meat gravy thing that my dad's family ate all the time, and I remember my parents fighting because mom refused to make it for him, so dad would leave and go to his mom's house for dinner.



*Chipped beef*!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 7, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I watched that whole (sweet-hearted) video, waiting the whole time for someone to pass gas.


I did while I watched it


----------



## Zing (Jul 7, 2021)

Yeah, so, um, about that alternating wall pour....


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 8, 2021)

Zing said:


> Yeah, so, um, about that alternating wall pour....


How did we even get onto beans anyway?


----------



## earlene (Jul 8, 2021)

amd said:


> Sorry for OT, Zing, but I also have to ask if you have ever had SOS (sh1t on a shingle) it was some kind of meat gravy thing that my dad's family ate all the time, and I remember my parents fighting because mom refused to make it for him, so dad would leave and go to his mom's house for dinner.


It's a military thing, as I understand it. My dad & all other military folks I've know talked about SOS in the canteens.  The recipe I saw for it was enough to feed hundreds of soldiers at once, so scaling it down was a requirement to make it for a normal family meal.

Sorry!

Wall Pour.  Wall Pour.  Alternating Wall Pour.

I tried to find my  photo of my slanted layer's pour, but it's not in my albums here at SMF, so I have to look for it on my computer, but just haven't got around to it yet because my photo program is busy with another project & I didn't want to lose my place.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 8, 2021)

earlene said:


> Wall Pour.  Wall Pour.  Alternating Wall Pour.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 8, 2021)

OK, just one more OT post with apologies to Mr. Zing. SOS is something my mom would make sometimes. It's essentially a basic white sauce (béchamel if you want to be fancy) with chipped beef mixed in. I loved it as a kid. When I got married I found out a favorite of my husband's family was grandma's 'creamed eggs' - same thing only with hard boiled eggs instead of chipped beef and eaten for breakfast. 

And now back to the wall pour. Wall pour. Alternating wall pour.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 8, 2021)

*Wall pours are great! Such a versatile technique that makes you look like you soaped all day!*

_My husband also ate chipped beef in a white sauce when he was growing up. Still buys those little jars of beef when he can find them._

*@Zing  is the wall-pour master, isn't he?*


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 9, 2021)

dibbles said:


> When I got married I found out a favorite of my husband's family was grandma's 'creamed eggs' - same thing only with hard boiled eggs instead of chipped beef and eaten for breakfast.
> 
> And now back to the wall pour. Wall pour. Alternating wall pour.


Yes - that exactly but with a little bit of curry powder in the 'bechamel'. Nom Nom.

WAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL POOOOUUUURRRRRR
ALTERNATING WAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL POOOOUUUURRRRRR

We love you Mr Zing!


----------



## K.C. (Jul 9, 2021)

@earlene I do know that we eat a variety of beans across America I was merely joking about people missing out on the "secret" that is beans on toast which many think is baked beans but is actually beans in a very mild thin tomato sauce. 

Back to @Zing and your lovely soap. I did this as a slant pour last Christmas, my first try was very ambitious but very shaky.


----------



## amd (Jul 9, 2021)

Interesting that y'all are putting chipped beef in your alternating wall pour.  My grandmother always used ground beef - but they raised cattle so perhaps it was using what they had on hand?


----------

